# [Wet Thumb Forum]-This is my Arowana Comm Planted Tank



## michaelkoh (Dec 30, 2004)

I dont know how to post the pictures here... but this is the link to my gallery

http://www.arofanatics.com/members/michaelkoh/fivedragons20thmay2004/


----------



## michaelkoh (Dec 30, 2004)

I dont know how to post the pictures here... but this is the link to my gallery

http://www.arofanatics.com/members/michaelkoh/fivedragons20thmay2004/


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

Looks great, I love large preditory fish!


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Georgeous fish and beautiful tank.

Is it just me, or does an Arowana community tank seem like an oxymoron?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The plants and fish look really healthy...Very nice!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Beautiful. I love the "tv" effect with the couch


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! Simply beautiful!


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

wow, nice fish, nice plants

I wish Asian arowanas were easier to come by in the US


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

One big question in my mind is, "How big is that tank







?" Awesome tank! I love these arowana tanks coming from Asia.

However, I would wish that the Nuphar formosa, not the watersprite, were the center piece. That is an awesome looking Nuphar!! I also like how the blyxa japonica is looking. But it seems like you don't trim the tank too often. Hmm.... I wonder why







? It's getting to be a jungle in the back and with the watersprite. But great looking fish and awesome looking tank. It must be fun to feed.


----------



## michaelkoh (Dec 30, 2004)

Well I actually didn't see the center piece coming. I got them on a pot of 6 stalks, less than 1/3 the height of the tank. Boy they sure grow fast and, to my surprise, created a "umbrella" effect.

There is suppose to be more balansae right behind the java ferns on the right. Still too short to be seen.

The tank is only 6x2x2(ft). The fishes are between 10-12 inches. The tank is too small for the fishes.... am looking for buyer to take the fishes away. I just have to settle with one.


----------

